# resistor mic splitter



## andrep (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm a beginner in electronics

can you help me with the values the image doesnt provide, like vpltage and wattage of resistors and types for the resistor and the capacitor in RFI shield?

thanx


----------



## DrGeoff (Dec 27, 2007)

The resistors should be 1/4W metal film varieties. The ground lift switch is really only required if you are connecting to two different consoles which have their earth connection at different parts of the system. It is used to prevent ground loops from forming. The "RFI filter" is a HF AC coupling of the grounds, and the capacitor should be a 50V monolithic ceramic type.


----------



## andrep (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm building the splitter precisely for the situation You mention, to split the mic signal of a singer to the house P.A. and to a recorder with its own mic pres

thanx a great lot for your reply

hope this thread proves to be useful to more people


----------



## ejbragg (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks, andrep. Espcecially for providing a diagram.

I love pictures!

Especially since I can't read!


----------



## andrep (Aug 10, 2008)

question:

if I want to have more outputs in series after the 600ohm resistors, will it work because the microphone is still just seeing the 600ohms or should the design be changed to accomodate the extra outputs?


----------



## DrGeoff (Dec 27, 2007)

If phantom power is required, make sure only one console is supplying the phantom power and make sure the other console can handle the DC voltage OK.


----------



## ejbragg (Dec 13, 2009)

andrep said:


> question:
> 
> if I want to have more outputs in series after the 600ohm resistors, will it work because the microphone is still just seeing the 600ohms or should the design be changed to accomodate the extra outputs?


I believe the resistors will have to change. I'd have to get out some very old books to be sure, but I'm pretty sure you have to match impedance from input to output.


----------

